# Mama's/Grandma's Favorite Recipes (Dad's and Grandpa's welcome)



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Since Susan and I have been having such a good time working on recipes... God bless her heart... I thought this might be a good subject for a new topic. Maybe we can get all these together and publish them on Kindle?


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I was hoping somebody would start a recipe thread.  Reading and Eating kind of go hand in hand.  I'll have to go through and find one of my family favorites.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

That's a great idea. I will come up with a favorite and post it tomorrow.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have so many favorite recipes that I'll have to decide which one(s) to post. Hmmmm. I'll get back to you.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

We're going to need a separate sub-Board for all the food threads!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> We're going to need a separate sub-Board for all the food threads!


OOOOOPPPPS!  Am I in trouble? I am trying to get peoples to open up, be friendly.....etc.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OOOOOPPPPS!  Am I in trouble? I am trying to get peoples to open up, be friendly.....etc.


Huh? Not sure what you thought I meant... sorry... I think family recipes are a really great idea, I was just wishing that we could have all of them in one place, along with the favorite food thread and the current snackage thread and at least one other one the name of which escapes me because it's three a.m..... and I'll contribute recipes to this one, but.. not... tonight...zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Huh? Not sure what you thought I meant... sorry... I think family recipes are a really great idea, I was just wishing that we could have all of them in one place, along with the favorite food thread and the current snackage thread and at least one other one the name of which escapes me because it's three a.m..... and I'll contribute recipes to this one, but.. not... tonight...zzzzzzzzzzzz


no, I just say that sumtimes.... like  did I do sumthin' wroooonnnnnnng??   I'm liking this KBing thing! I did do the Summer dinner one once.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> no, I just say that sumtimes.... like  did I do sumthin' wroooonnnnnnng??   I'm liking this KBing thing! I did do the Summer dinner one once.


Merrygirl, go get some sleep.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Merrygirl, go get some sleep.


I'm atrying tooooo I'm just soooo.... MERRY!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL all of these threads are taking on a life of there own tonight


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I'm atrying tooooo I'm just soooo.... MERRY!


LOL! Hope you're feeling better now.

Well, maybe not _better_ .... maybe just more sober.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> LOL! Hope you're feeling better now.
> 
> Well, maybe not _better_ .... maybe just more sober.


Maybe I should get the recipe to the "HOT" I had last night.....   I had FUN though! Find my Chicken Fricassee?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Find my Chicken Fricassee?


Um, you may recall I was partying until 3 a.m. .... so I got some (minimal!) paperwork done while at the computer, but didn't have a chance to hit the cookbook/recipe cards shelves yet. I will, I promise!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Um, you may recall I was partying until 3 a.m. .... so I got some (minimal!) paperwork done while at the computer, but didn't have a chance to hit the cookbook/recipe cards shelves yet. I will, I promise!!


        Just checkin'.....


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Good idea. I could put the recipe in here into a book since I already have Kindle Board Member Recipes made. I could also make it into different book too.    If there is some pictures, it will be much nice book I think.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay, I just made this recipe paper for my daughters cooking class few weeks ago. And with step by step pictures so it'll be easier for my daughters to make.

When I was a little, this was one of my favorite dish. Whenever my mom asked me what I wanted to put in my lunch box for my field trip, I requested this. I asked mom for this recipe when I started to cook. I make this often. I usually cook this on the New Year's Eve so anyone can eat it whenever one felt hungry.

*Chicken wing with soy sauce*

2 lbs Chicken wing (1 package)
1/4 cup sake (Japanese alcoholic beverage made from rice) maybe use wine/water instead if you don't have it
5 tablespoon soy sauce
1 1/2 tablespoon sugar
1 1/2 - 2 Star anise　　
Little fine grinded red pepper

Serves 3 - 4

1.	Wash chicken and separate the parts. 
















2.	Place chicken into sauce pan with high heat. Stir occasionally so chicken won't stick to the pan.
















3.	Add sake, soy sauce, sugar, and star anise. Reduce heat to medium. Stir and cover the pan.
















4.	Cook for about 5 - 10 minutes until chicken is cooked. Stir few times. Check the taste. Add soy sauce or sugar if necessary.
















5. Change heat to high and stir. Cook until the color of chicken is dark. Be careful not to let all sauce evaporate. Leave some sauce available to place with chicken on the plate. If necessary, add some water or sake to have more sauce.









6.	Place chicken on the plate and add fine grinded red pepper if you like it little spicy.
















Since I have this in KB, I'll add this to the KB Member Recipe book.  
If anyone is interested, just PM me with email address and I'll send the book to you. There are more than 40 recipes from KB members.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Shizu said:


> Okay, I just made this recipe paper for my daughters cooking class few weeks ago. And with step by step pictures so it'll be easier for my daughters to make.
> 
> When I was a little, this was one of my favorite dish. Whenever my mom asked me what I wanted to put in my lunch box for my field trip, I requested this. I asked mom for this recipe when I started to cook. I make this often. I usually cook this on the New Year's Eve so anyone can eat it whenever one felt hungry.
> 
> ...


Great visual aids Shizu THANKS


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Shizu,  That looks so yummy!  (Writing chicken wings on the shopping list....)  

N


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Shizu, That looks so yummy! (Writing chicken wings on the shopping list....)
> N


ME TOO!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I just add "(Japanese alcoholic beverage made from rice) maybe use wine/water instead??" to my post. 

I don't think everyone has sake so maybe you can use wine or water. Sake has some sweet taste and it will make meat tender I think so I use sake.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow, Shizu!  Thank you.  Those look delicious.  I can't wait to try them.  And thank you for including pictures.


----------

